# Help, Chuck problem with Rotary Tool



## twcustoms (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello All, I am hoping someone here can help. We own a couple of cnc's. The problem is with my son's hobby router. We were cutting aluminum with it, which we have done before. I was a using an 1/8" endmill 2 flute, center-cut, cutting the same as all the other times, then I miscalculated the z and it jammed up on me. The chuck came out of the handpiece. The router is a Tonsen 3040 Chinese 4 axis model. I put it back in, and it cut wood for a bit, and then on aluminum, I went half depth as normal and it came back out again. It is a TM-31A bench motor 20,000rpm max:

#1: What holds the chuck in?
#2 Is it fixable? 
#3: If not is there a replacement?
#4: What is your recommendation on a replacement motor, it uses Nema 17 motors, so it isn't very powerful. 

Here are some pics for detail:
Pic #1: Overall unit
Pic #2: The bench motor
Pic #3: The hand piece mounted
Pic #4: The hand piece / chuck
Pic $5: Up close pic of the hand piece shaft


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I believe some chucks have a taper, where you would tap it into place.


----------



## spader26 (Aug 8, 2013)

You might look into Grizzly tools G9928 Flex Shaft Grinder. It is very similar to what you have and it only costs about $60.00. I've had one for quite awhile and have had no problems so far.


----------



## twcustoms (Oct 26, 2013)

*Thanks, I'll check into it*



spader26 said:


> You might look into Grizzly tools G9928 Flex Shaft Grinder. It is very similar to what you have and it only costs about $60.00. I've had one for quite awhile and have had no problems so far.


Appreciate it, I will check into it.


----------

